# Empfehlung für Zweitmonitor erbeten



## tokoop (1. August 2011)

Hallo Gemeind,

mir ist soeben mein Zweitmonitor (Röhre, EIZO) verreckt ....

Nun brauche ich dringend einen neuen Zweitmonitor.
Ich arbeite mit einem iMac 21 Zoll.

Was ich suche:
einen Monitor für Monitoring und Palette, 20 Zoll, flach und preiswert, und ich möchte damit nicht unbedingt mein Büro heizen, sprich der Stromverbrauch sollte nicht der eines Radiators sein...

Gibt es Empfehlungen aus der Gemeinde?

Würde mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank und bis dahin 
tokoop


----------



## chmee (1. August 2011)

Eizo HP Nec Dell - wenn es um Grafik&Bearbeitung geht.
Ansonsten mal bei http://www.prad.de nachschauen.
-> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/start.html

mfg chmee


----------



## tokoop (1. August 2011)

Das ist doch schon ganz hilfreich. Danke chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. August 2011)

Warum Doppelpost?
http://www.tutorials.de/hardware/378582-brauche-empfehlung-zweitmonitor.html


----------



## tokoop (2. August 2011)

@bergonline: 
Hatte das vorher im falschen Thema und konnte das nicht löschen. ist dann statt gelöscht verschoben worden.


----------

